
Why So Many People Are Named Nguyen - JackPoach
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/nguyen-name-common-vietnam
======
flukus
Interesting article, but that pie chart is one of the worst I've ever seen.
The keys aren't ordered by number and two different but significant slices
have colors nearly/practically indistinguishable. After some interpretation it
looks as though the keys follow the chart around clockwise.

Pie Charts: Just say NO!

------
nonidit
tl;dr; They took the name of the ruling family of the last dynasty out of
respect.

------
holydude
Applies to Koreans as well

